# Sylvania SilverStar Bulbs



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

Has anyone used these or seen them in a car before.. If so how do they look and did you like them..planning on purchasing a set for the 200SX..supposedly they resemble the HID look and compare with the PIAA.... ???and wont burn your harnesse's .


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

I just purchased these! I have a 99se-l so I went for the 9007s. I believe you need the 9004s.

MORE than SATISFIED with these bulbs! THey are white as in white with a tint of purple (under a certain angle). Scares all the local riceboys in town with blue headlight bulbs 

They will NOT burn your harness - they have the same wattage as stock bulbs.


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

Yea I've been hearing alot of praise on these bulbs. I've been wanting to get them for the past few weeks but I'm changing my headlights very soon and think it would be a waste of money to get them for my current heads.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

I have silverstars on my b14 and I'm very happy with it !!! It covers more area during night time. Definitely a must have...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

really?? i tried them on and they were yellowish, i had to return them to autozone, but they are really bright.......


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

SEARCH


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sylverstar Headlights/Piaa Fogs..


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Why does everyone who has the silverstars says the light is white but every picture I've seen they're always yellow? For example, the picture just above my post.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> *Why does everyone who has the silverstars says the light is white but every picture I've seen they're always yellow? For example, the picture just above my post. *


Yea that pic doesn't really resemble how they actually are, in person they are extremely white. At least mines are (9007ST). The stock 98' 200sx come with Sylvania 9007S bulbs. I've thought about getting these bulbs for a while, and now that I finally have them, I am more that satisfied. 
These bulbs improved visuals at night, like 10X better that stock. I wish I can show you a pic of how brightly the signs are reflected(stop sign, speed sign..ect). Although it seems that they are too bright. I don't know maybe people just aren't used to em' or don't know about these bulbs yet because when the first night I installed them and went for a ride, some people where flashing their high's at me. I guess they thought I had my brights on. 
Like I said before, in comparison, the Silverstar bulbs are like highs with the stock bulbs....thats a big difference!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

my420sx said:


> *Yea that pic doesn't really resemble how they actually are, in person they are extremely white. *


I agree with you
They're really white


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *Sylverstar Headlights/Piaa Fogs..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what piaa bulbs are those?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

H3 Piaa bulbs (fog lights)


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *H3 Piaa bulbs (fog lights) *


which ones
http://www.piaa.com/h3bulbs.html


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

akapaul said:


> *which ones
> http://www.piaa.com/h3bulbs.html *


This one 

Twin Pack 15255 
Single Pack 15256 
Bulb Type 12V - H3 
Wattage 55w = 110w, 4150K 
Technology Xtreme White with XTRA Technology


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

You can use those 9007 Silverstar lights without doing a HID conversion? Just replacing the current bulbs?

Same with the PIAA bulbs in the fog lamps?


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *You can use those 9007 Silverstar lights without doing a HID conversion? Just replacing the current bulbs?
> 
> Same with the PIAA bulbs in the fog lamps? *


check what bulbs you have right now. they are either 9004s or 9007s (if you have the 98 200sx se-r or 99 se-l headlights then you probably have 9007s).

They are the same wattage as stock - so you dont have to worry about any conversions. Those are just plain bulbs (better).

As far as the PIAA bulbs in the fog lights go - the stock wattage is 35watts. You can go as far as 55watts without worrying about melting the wiring harness or busting any fuses.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

The 98-99 Sentras all had 9007 headlights. Thanks for the input. When I put the fog lights on, I want them to match the headlights as far as brightness goes.


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

For the PIAA does anyone have the bulbs that are further down? the Super Plasma ones rated at 5000K? any better than the others??? http://www.piaa.com/h3bulbs.html


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Just installed Silverstars in both my cars, 2 thumbs up!


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

IXLR8se-r said:


> *For the PIAA does anyone have the bulbs that are further down? the Super Plasma ones rated at 5000K? any better than the others??? http://www.piaa.com/h3bulbs.html *


You are correct sir. The 5000k piaas make my silverstars look bad


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

akapaul said:


> *You are correct sir. The 5000k piaas make my silverstars look bad  *



ahaha yeah i was looking into some..PIAA's, little on the $$$ side, so i resorted to ebay. i plan on buying the Crystal headlights off ebay, which are set to run the H4 bulbs, then i was going to buy the PIAA bulbs.. which ones do you guys suggest:

Xtreme White 
Twin Pack 15260 
Single Pack 15261 
Bulb Type H4 
Wattage 60/55w = 135/125w, 4150K 
Technology Xtreme White with XTRA Technology 

Super Xtreme 
Twin Pack 15760 
Bulb Type 12V - H4 
Wattage 60/55w = 135/125w, 
4200K low beam, 3950K high beam 
Technology Xtreme White with XTRA Technology 

Super White Platinum
Twin Pack 15660 
Single Bulb 15060 
Bulb Type H4 
Wattage 55/60w = 100/110w, 3800K 
Technology Platinum Series with Super White and XTRA Technolog

Super Plasma
Twin Pack 15560 
Single Pack 15561 
Bulb Type H4 
Wattage 55/60w = 110/130w, 5000K Low Beam, 3800K High Beam 
Technology Super Plasma with XTRA Technology 

Super Plasma GT
Twin Pack 15960 
Bulb Type 12V - H4 
Wattage 60/55w = 135/125w
5000K low beam, 4200K high beam 
Technology Super Plasma GT with XTRA Technology 


Heres the website for the H4 bulbs, http://www.piaa.com/h4bulbs.html

it shows stock wattage before the output wattage.. does that matter, like if i go i higher draw wattage will that melt my harness??? thanks guys


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Just join Liuspeed's group buy on the crystal clear headlights. 190 shipped to you.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

the silverstars are excellent bulbs, well worth the money, ive been running mine now for about 4 months, they emit an extremely white light, even bluish at late nights, and I too get flashed with peoples highs quite frequently when im just running my lows, i just flash them back and laugh as they swerve blinded all over the road


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

Dynamitega said:


> *Just join Liuspeed's group buy on the crystal clear headlights. 190 shipped to you. *


i can find them cheaper than 190 shipped.. i can get them $146.99 shipped.. including the bulb adapters for the H4 bulbs


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

NissanTuner said:


> *the silverstars are excellent bulbs, well worth the money, ive been running mine now for about 4 months, they emit an extremely white light, even bluish at late nights, and I too get flashed with peoples highs quite frequently when im just running my lows, i just flash them back and laugh as they swerve blinded all over the road  *


i'd like to buy the PIAA's though, from the ones i listed above


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

Do any of you see a difference between these two headlights? i think they are different: 




















they are both the "crystal clear" head lights.. i kinda like the 2nd one better though


----------

